# Question To Bill R.



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Bill R. Its me sticky again. I still don't understand your logic. You always seam to find the stories that have to do with illegal activities, you always post on threads that have to do with illegal activities, if you despise The Pirates of The DBS: Curse of the Black Market so much, why do you post on these threads? You only open yourself up for more enragement, that's all I see your doing. Why don't you embrace some Yoga. Yoga is cool and totally releases your inner anger and sets you at peace with the world. Learn to let go, there is nothing you or I can do.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill is also attracted to my comments OC if you ask me

Lots of threads would die earlier if he just left them be, but that appears impossible.

Sometimes I think hew enjoys it

just ribbing you bill dont take offense


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I appreciate the news that Bill digs for. I don't know why, if you are a legal subscriber, it should bother you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Troll.

I seldom give any credence whatsoever to unregistered posters, particularly what smelly trolls have to say. I would like to see registration be made a prerequisite to posting. It would help keep the riff-raff to a minimum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Nick said:


> Troll.
> 
> I seldom give any credence whatsoever to unregistered posters, particularly what smelly trolls have to say. I would like to see registration be made a prerequisite to posting. It would help keep the riff-raff to a minimum.


Ok I may not be the fully educated one but I do declare you are calling me a troll and I absolutly positivly will not stand for it? In fact, in the old days, I would challenge you to a dual to restore my honor. I win, I get my honor back, you win, well I don't care for my honor, Ill be dead anyways.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, considering that the battleground of an internet forum is typing and the command of the English language, you've already lost.

Using spelling, grammar, punctuation, and usage for scoring, Nick is at 'par'.

In your last smelly post, I detect 3 spelling, 2 grammar, 2 punctuation, and 2 usage errors. There's probably more.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Why not register and send Bill R a private message. Perhaps you can have a more thorough discussion in a private one on one environment.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

My favorite word usage issues....homonyms and near homonyms.

Dual as in "dual personality".

Duel as in "duel to the death".

See ya
Tony


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Dang it Tony! You beat me to it. I challenge you to a dual! Dual what - I'm not quite sure.


----------



## SnowFade (Jul 5, 2004)

Dual exhaust? Dual processors? Dual citizenship? Whatever it is, I'm game for a dual too. Just name the thyme and wepun.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Dew ewe jest went too ewes the rung ward wen eber posable? At wood meak fur sum in terre est sting con verse a shun.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok, I am back. This time I armed myself with the power of Microsoft Word to do a spelling and grammer check and I have no errors of spelling or grammer in here. So heathen, take note, you say blasted things about my integrity and honor and expect me to just stand there looking like a dope? I think not. I of course will come more stronger and powerful and this time I expect to win at all costs. Thanks, to you, my new motto is "By Any Means Necessary."


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Why not register and send Bill R a private message. Perhaps you can have a more thorough discussion in a private one on one environment.


In the past I tried that. Bill refused to discuss it personally. Once evem suggested a phone call to hash things out. I think he likes the attention and is at least a bit obessive compulsive.

Example, metioning the junk software division will normally bering bill out of the woodwork to defend them.

Bill occasionally passes on good info, I am sure we al appreciate that!

Honestly I have been way too busy to post much.

Tomorrow is yet another home inspection, This one I am attending despite direction from my realtor saying its just not done. I know another seller who did, just a few months ago.

If the deal fails, as I expect it too I will happily pull the realtors sign and drop it at their office wednesday morning. contract ends tuesday.

To ME the term realtor means not trustworthy, liar, they rate worse than the E software group :grin:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sticky said:


> Ok, I am back. This time I armed myself with the power of Microsoft Word to do a spelling and grammer check and I have no errors of spelling or grammer in here. So heathen, take note, you say blasted things about my integrity and honor and expect me to just stand there looking like a dope? I think not. I of course will come more stronger and powerful and this time I expect to win at all costs. Thanks, to you, my new motto is "By Any Means Necessary."


It's "OK", not "Ok". Even the forum's spell checker finds that. And it's "grammar" not "grammer".  :lol: :hurah: :rolling:

Sorry, I can't help it - it's just too easy.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

"I of course will come more stronger and powerful and this time I expect to win at all costs."

I think you need to upgrade your MS Word! :-D ..."more stronger"?

There's a few other senteces that my English teacher would have marked "awk". But I'll just point out the ones that just jump out at me.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Sticky said:


> Ok, I am back. This time I armed myself with the power of Microsoft Word to do a spelling and grammer check and I have no errors of spelling or grammer in here. So heathen, take note, you say blasted things about my integrity and honor and expect me to just stand there looking like a dope? I think not. I of course will come more stronger and powerful and this time I expect to win at all costs. Thanks, to you, my new motto is "By Any Means Necessary."


I guess he means "By any means necessary EXCEPT for registering." Chicken.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Registering doesnt mean much, anyone can have as many identies as they care too.

ME, I am bob H and bob H ONLY....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> In your last smelly post, I detect 3 spelling, 2 grammar, 2 punctuation, and 2 usage errors. There's probably more.


Yes there ARE probably more, not "there is (there's)". Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

funny how people get hung up on grammar and spelling....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm I smell something fishy.. Anybody want to take a guess what it is. Hint: There is a pattern and both could use some English classes. "Yes I need them too"

As to Sticky's comments.. Well if you are going to through a rock at a registered user, have the coconuts to register at a minimum. If not, by my definition that would make you a troll. Well maybe not a troll but a flamebatier. <- I can see the responses on this one coming. I will start.... I guess that would be better than a masterbater.

And to clarify what I consider a troll is, here is a link since it obviously offends you. This thread has zero value and I have a pretty good idea who Sticky is (Hint 3).

http://www.fact-index.com/i/in/internet_troll.html


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Visitor said:


> Yes there ARE probably more, not "there is (there's)". Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


While incorrect in very strict english, it's considered acceptable in common usage.

Mostlie 'cuz "There're" soundz reeley weerd. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> While incorrect in very strict english, it's considered acceptable in common usage.
> 
> Mostlie 'cuz "There're" soundz reeley weerd. :lol:


That's the worst excuse/rationalization I ever heard! And "there are" sounds perfectly fine, and isn't (is not) very hard to type.

On another topic, I'm not sure what the fuss is about registering. If you think people can't register with false identities, you are very much mistaken. Besides, any sys admin worth his salt can get the source of any posting, even from unregistered posters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> funny how people get hung up on grammar and spelling....


It is usually the last resort of those who don't have any valid arguements to make against someone; they resort to attacking English instead of content.

There is even one person here who is so proud of the fact that he knows the difference between "loose" and "lose" that he points it out in every message he sends containing either word.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh-oh! I can see it now - floods of messages pointing out my misspelling! Obviously that means everything I said is invalid!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Visitor. Stop Whining Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Sticky said:


> Hey Visitor. Stop Whining Who is your daddy and what does he do?


Good job! I see your skills at hurling insults have progressed beyond the classic "get a life"! You are at least at the 8th grade level now!

Now you should go do some of that yoga that releases your anger and gives you peace.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Visitor. Stop it! I am a cybernetic organism programmed to kill. The more contact I have with humans, the more I learn.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Yhbt. Yhl. Hand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

What sikma? Speak english son. You know I dont understand Jive Turkey Talk.


----------

